# BOY TROUBLE



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

I have liked this guy for the past month or so and I really really reeeaaaaaly like him. He just asked me out and for like two seconds I was ecstatic, then I remembered and I had to say no. I've been so bummed and all his friends are like you were so leading him on. THe reason I said no is because of my IBS. The problem is that whenever i really like a guy, even being near him makes me nervous, but happy nervous. Butterflies in your stomach...you know. But the thing is my brain can't tell the difference between happy nervous and scared nervous so I always always get terrible stomaches and diarrea when I'm around a guy I like. this makes it virtually impossible for me to get close to any guy. I've had to turn down two or three guys in the past 2 years that i desperately wanted to say yes to. I'm known at school as that girl who always says no. Am I doomed to spend the rest of my life loveless?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey, don't give up, call him and say yes! You do need to take some risks other wise you will never find the confidence to do this kind of stuff with your IBS. I would take the nervous energy and try to use it in a positive way.Just explain yu have a sensitive stomach- keep it simple, like a movie round one of your houses or something. Take a couple of imodium, an an antispasmodic or whatever your usdual meds are, and keep extra in your bag if you are going out.you don't tell him you have IBS right away- but it would be an idea to let him know that something ain't quite right. Digestive problem or something along those lines would be fine.Yout still young, so you can't let fears like this take over you- you ghave us all some very sdound advice when yu first came on board here- some make sure you do this. Don't shy away from dates because of "what if's". Ifyou do that you really will be thinking "what if" when yu let that guy of your dreams slip away.GO for it!


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

Yeah, try immodium (or whatever else you use) until you become less nervous.This is what I had to do. Eventually you lose the butterflies, and so you will need less meds. I didn't end up telling my boyfriend about my IBS for a year and a half. Up until this point, he knew I had 'stomach troubles' but he didn't know exactly what that meant. Hope this helps.Jenn (oh by the way, we are engaged now)


----------

